# Quick shotgun question



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a Remington 11-87 shotgun that I plan to use as a home defense weapon as well as the occasional skeet shooter. If I want to take it to the range to shoot solid ammunition, do I need a different barrell or can I shoot slugs through the same barrell as buckshot? 

I figure the many if not most here have both handguns and rifles. Thanks.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Depends on what kind of barrel you have on it. If it is a rifled slug barrel, you really should not shoot shot through it. If its the standard shot barrel, I would not reccommend shooting slugs through it. IMO, you should have 2 barrels so you can use the appropriate one for your circumstances.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I suspected as much, but needed experienced advice.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

There are smoothbore slugs available that can be fired through an improved cylinder smoothbore barrel.

If you have a Remington barrel that allows you to change the choke from full, modified or improved cylinder - firing a smoothbore slug through an improved cylinder choke will not harm it at all. That would be a lot cheaper than buying another barrel.

If you are shooting skeet you should be using an improved cylinder or modified choked barrel anyhow.

A smoothbore slug barrel is nothing more than an improved cylinder smoothbore barrel with iron sights.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting article here:

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/whitetail-deer-hunting/gf_aa106402a/


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Excellent article DJ, thanks for the link. I don't plan on using the Rem for hunting, although not ruling that out, I just want to shoot it at the range for now. Gonna have to re-read a couple times to understand the differences and details. 

BTW, I just noticed the long gun forum, couldn't find my post for a bit. Sorry.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

twomode said:


> BTW, I just noticed the long gun forum, couldn't find my post for a bit. Sorry.


My bad...I should have PM'd you when I moved it.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

*Bad guys AND Skeet*

You can shoot buckshot or rifled slugs through a smoothbore barrel. You should not shoot sabot slugs through a smoothbore, as they can't be stabilized properly to be accurate. That takes care of the bad guys, now on to skeet.
For true skeet shooting you will want an open choke like cylinder or imp. cyl. at most. Skeet chokes are typically a very modest constriction somewhere between factory cylinder and improved cylinder chokes.

Trap shooting (16yard) would require a modified or tighter choke. Handicap trap (up to 27 yards) would require an even tighter choke like full.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

twomode said:


> I have a Remington 11-87 shotgun that I plan to use as a home defense weapon as well as the occasional skeet shooter. If I want to take it to the range to shoot solid ammunition, do I need a different barrell or can I shoot slugs through the same barrell as buckshot?
> 
> I figure the many if not most here have both handguns and rifles. Thanks.


Use rifled slugs and you'll be fine.


----------

